# Funny thing that happen on the pier



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<SPAN lang=EN>

This happen about2 years ago when I was fishing off the pier here in Fort Walton. I was fishing for kings at the end of the pier in the morning time when a pelican got caught up in my line so some guys helped me to get the bird untangled from my line well as soon as the bird got untangled it walks over to this guy and jumps on his head and just sets there and the guy just freezes up so after about 20 seconds go by the bird takes a dump on this guy and then fly?s away. Its one of the funniest things I have ever seen and until recently I didn?t know there was a photo of the bird on the guy but I found a pic of it and here it is.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

:letsdrinkThats funny


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i just about cried from laughter


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I hate LOL but I seriously laughed out loud when I pictured that in my head


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

thats funny, bird must have thought that was the guy that got him all tangled up!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

AWSOME. And gave him a parting gift.


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

That's pretty funny, thanks for that story and picture.Made me laugh,great comic relief for today.


----------



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Did that guy have a Obama shirt on?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

If you look closely it looks like the pelican is straining.


----------

